# When to add honey supers



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm located in central Ohio (just outside Columbus). I've kept bees for about 8 years.

Last fall I had just one hive--it seemed to be doing great in early November but by January there were just a handful of dead bees inside (still plenty of capped honey). I've read elsewhere on this forum that many others experienced the same thing. I bought two packages and started two new hives this month. Weather has been mostly cool with a couple exceptionally warm days interspersed. Flora seems be running about a week behind normal. I'm feeding 1:1 syrup (plan to keep it on till at least the first week in May).

I always put my honey supers on in early/mid May but two years ago the county bee inspector told me that it's best to wait to mid-June. As I recall, his rationale was to allow the hive more time to recover from winter losses.

So my question is actually two-part:

1) In general, when is the best time to add honey supers in my neck of the woods?

2) Given the weather and the fact that I'm dealing with two new package hives I'm not planning on adding honey supers this year (just gonna let the girls get the hives established strongly). Is that the right thing to do?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was told to add honey supers when the fruit trees bloom before the dandalines bloom. I have no set time to stop feeding except the syrup stops when the honey supers are instaled. I don't want syrup in the honey supers.
We normally place pollen patties on hives in Febuary which builds the colony up very quick

 Al


----------

